# Whats causing this???



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I applied the first coat of E-tex to my lures....it came out fairly well, but there were a few places on the lures that the epoxy seems to resist and not want to stick onto. I let them dry to apply the second coat. Now the second coat is making MAJOR pock marks all over the finish.....almost making it look like frog skin! Anyone know what I'm doing wrong, if I'm skipping an important step or what is causing this. Everything is measured to the exact with large measuring seringes and cups. What could be causing this?? They are not bubbles either because the torch does nothing to it......will this possibly eventually smooth out? I just did them. 

Thanks guys!

Example


----------



## fishingdanderson (Apr 30, 2010)

Sometimes I have that problem if I put too much heat on them to get the bubbles out.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

definitely not the heat here...it was doing it as soon as I applied the epoxy....it seems to be smoothing out some now, but will still end up with a wavey surface and I'm not liking it.....


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Just recently i have started having trouble with my top coat. I think the humidity has something to do with it. My issue is that i am having more fish eyes then normal. And i do wipe the baits clean with Alcohol.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

If the E-tex is like the epoxy finishes we typically use in rod building, it is likely a surface contamination, particularly silicone.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you pouring the 50/50 mix of epoxy into a new cup prior to applying it to the bait?

Usually epoxy separation problems are caused by improper mix or failure to use a fresh cup to dispense the stuff after mixing.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you changed your process at all previous to applying the epoxy? I had a similar problem when I switched the way I sealed my plugs. My suggestion, get some enamel "crystal clear" coat, when the epoxy is fully cured, spray them down with the clear coat. A few thin layers to make sure you've sealed and locked down what was causing the problem. Re-apply epoxy.

This worked for me when nothing else would. Sorry to see that, I know how frustrating it can be.

Good luck

MS


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured out the issue guys....CuttemJack called me as soon as he read this...It was the rubber material in my measuring seringes that was causing the reaction....mixed up a new batch and re-coated....problem solved! Thanks Mark!


----------

